# EMT light hanger questions



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I went to the hardware store to check out what I would need for hanging and had a question on what type of EMT everyone was using. I saw normal EMT and rigid EMT. Which do you guys recommend?

Also, I'm assuming 1/2" is enough? The plan is to use a 4' 4 bulb tek light. I believe the 4' fixtures are 20lb according to one website.

Charlie


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The normal is strong enough in my experience. I'm using the 1/2" to hang a 48" 4 bulb Tek light over my 75 gallon.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that. 

BTW, I ended up trying out a conduit bender designed for 1/2" conduit on a piece of 1/2" rigid conduit. It's amazing how fragile the cast aluminum head on a conduit bender is...

Did some research on the interweb and found out it is recommended to use at least a 3/4" conduit bender on a piece of rigid conduit. Mostly likely for the reason stated above.

-Charlie


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I am just curious.. what's an emt?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

EMT = Electrical Metallic Tubing

Some people use it to make lighting hangers for their pendant lights.

EMT Hanger Post

Charlie


----------

